# Can goats eat???



## princess1952 (Oct 26, 2010)

Here I am again!!!  Is it ok to feed goats crepe Myrtle  leaves?  Also I see they can eat a lot of veggies, what about mushrooms we eat?  Also they like pumpkins, the whole pumpkin, just cut it up???  Sorry buty this is my first time with my babies.  They are doing fine BUT hate the rain.  LOL


----------



## savingdogs (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't know about myrtle and mushrooms, but they can have pumpkin. Mine were too picky however and only like the seeds.


----------



## Ariel301 (Oct 26, 2010)

Mushrooms are fine. Mine love pumpkin.


----------

